# curtis tailgate spreader



## Angelo (Sep 6, 2002)

I know winter is over but i was at Northern tool and saw the curtis tailgate spreader 2000 for $900. Is this a qaulity product? I was going to use it for a sand/salt mix, it says it can spread it but why is it so much less than fisher or western?

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=6970&langId=-1&catalogId=4006970&PHOTOS=on&TEST=Y&productId=30508&categoryId=509049


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't think it will do very well with sand\salt mix,especially when it's wet.You need a true two stage unit for mix.The price is good,but it would probably only work well for dry bagged products.Like it says below "any dry,free flowing material",which mix usually isn't.

The capacity is also pretty small,most of the other units will hold at least twice that.

Quote from page

Variable speed control lets you adjust spread pattern to accommodate sidewalks, driveways and parking lots! 

Spreads salt, salt/sand mixture, de-icer, fertilizer or any dry, free-flowing material 

5 3/4 cu. ft., 350-lb. capacity


----------



## Angelo (Sep 6, 2002)

I was worried when I saw the free flowing statement and your right the 350lbs is a little low. I'll just keep searching, I do like the mss air flows, but will need some more cash for that. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Western Pro Flow 2 or Fisher Speedcaster 2 (same unit different name) will spread sand/salt mix. They're about twice the money, but very nice two stage units. They hold 1,000 lbs I think. I can only fit 800 lbs of dry bagged salt due to size constraints... so sand/salt mix that's wet or moist should still be okay weight wise and the 2 stage will keep it moving.


----------

